# Heterophrynus batesii (Giant Peruvian Tailless Whip Scorpion)



## MrCrackerpants (Oct 15, 2014)

Females 



Females with Sacs 





Males 





Thanks for looking...

Reactions: Like 19


----------



## schmiggle (Oct 15, 2014)

Very nice!  How old are they?  I love those pedipalps on the males.


----------



## JohnDapiaoen (Oct 15, 2014)

What's their current size, w & w/o whips? I ask because they seem rather small but obviously mature enough to breed based on your pictures. 

I plan to create a communal tank with this sp. once I get some breeding going

-JohnD.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Oct 15, 2014)

schmiggle said:


> Very nice!  How old are they?  I love those pedipalps on the males.


Thanks! ya, isn't he cool looking. I bought them as 3rd instars from Orin 13 months ago. 

---------- Post added 10-15-2014 at 05:33 PM ----------




JohnDapiaoen said:


> What's their current size, w & w/o whips? I ask because they seem rather small but obviously mature enough to breed based on your pictures.
> 
> I plan to create a communal tank with this sp. once I get some breeding going
> 
> -JohnD.


I would have to measure them but the male (with whips fully extended) is 13 inches. They are small. I was shocked when I saw the egg sacs as I thought they would have to be much bigger to be sexually mature. Not so with this species... :biggrin:

Do you have some now?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Forcep (Oct 15, 2014)

Whips will keep molting after sexually matured so I think they will become gigantic at last =D

So the females can be kept communally? Do you have pictures of the enclosure?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JohnDapiaoen (Oct 15, 2014)

MrCrackerpants said:


> I would have to measure them but the male (with whips fully extended) is 13 inches. They are small. I was shocked when I saw the egg sacs as I thought they would have to be much bigger to be sexually mature. Not so with this species... :biggrin:
> 
> Do you have some now?


I have five atm. I recall a video of some travelers handling a HUGE specimen so I know they should get bigger, good to know they become sexually mature early on though.

-JohnD.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Oct 15, 2014)

Forcep said:


> Whips will keep molting after sexually matured so I think they will become gigantic at last =D
> 
> So the females can be kept communally? Do you have pictures of the enclosure?


I have kept the females together and not had any issues. I have had a hard time keeping more than one male in an enclosure. After a while (even with babies) there seems to be a time when there are a good number of females left and only one male. I have never seen a male kill a male but I am assuming this is what happens. I do not have any pictures of the enclosure right now. Sorry about that... 

---------- Post added 10-15-2014 at 09:14 PM ----------




JohnDapiaoen said:


> I have five atm. I recall a video of some travelers handling a HUGE specimen so I know they should get bigger, good to know they become sexually mature early on though.
> 
> -JohnD.


Cool. Did you get your from Orin? I think he is the original source for all of the captive born babies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JohnDapiaoen (Oct 15, 2014)

MrCrackerpants said:


> Cool. Did you get your from Orin? I think he is the original source for all of the captive born babies.


Three are from him, the other two I traded for locally. I think he is, most people I've asked say they bought from him or from bugsincyberspace, and when asking bugsincyberspace, they say they got their specimens from Orin so it all leads back. I'm going to get his book on breeding these before I make an attempt I'm sure it'll help in the long run. 



-JohnD.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pannaking22 (Oct 15, 2014)

JohnDapiaoen said:


> Three are from him, the other two I traded for locally. I think he is, most people I've asked say they bought from him or from bugsincyberspace, and when asking bugsincyberspace, they say they got their specimens from Orin so it all leads back. I'm going to get his book on breeding these before I make an attempt I'm sure it'll help in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> -JohnD.


His book is very informative. Got a lot of great info from it. Now I just need to get an H. batesii...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Oct 15, 2014)

Damn, all these H batesii lately are making me really miss mine.  I keep telling myself I'm waiting on getting new inverts til I finish getting the snakes I want, and you guys keep screwing up that plan by flashing your Heterophrynus pics.  

Beautiful animals.  One of my fave inverts I have ever owned.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gekkotan (Oct 16, 2014)

MrCrackerpants, how did you have these sexed before adulthood? There is another dimorphim besides the obvious pedipalp size when adult and the abdomen wide? Thanks


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Oct 16, 2014)

Gekkotan said:


> MrCrackerpants, how did you have these sexed before adulthood? There is another dimorphim besides the obvious pedipalp size when adult and the abdomen wide? Thanks


Good question. I am assuming (since they were all the same instar when I got them) that all of the males have molted out with their adult pedipalps. This may be a faulty assumption and some of the females could be males with slower development than the other mature males.


----------



## Paulos (Oct 16, 2014)

These are absolutely amazing, thank you for sharing the pictures.  I have a question, do you use any kind of 'clean up crew' insects in your enclosures as I have heard that they can be quite messy eaters?


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Oct 16, 2014)

Paulos said:


> These are absolutely amazing, thank you for sharing the pictures.  I have a question, do you use any kind of 'clean up crew' insects in your enclosures as I have heard that they can be quite messy eaters?


You are welcome. Yes, I have giant spring tails, Trichorhina tomentosa (Dwarf White Sow Bug) and Jungle Micropod Sow Bug.


----------



## Paulos (Oct 16, 2014)

Great, thanks for the information.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gekkotan (Oct 16, 2014)

MrCrackerpants said:


> Good question. I am assuming (since they were all the same instar when I got them) that all of the males have molted out with their adult pedipalps. This may be a faulty assumption and some of the females could be males with slower development than the other mature males.


 I have some Heterophrynus too. Dont know if they are batesii. They are from 2 pregnant females but didnt grow at the same speed. I will see later if I can notice diference in them.  Thanks


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Oct 17, 2014)

Paulos said:


> Great, thanks for the information.


You bet 

---------- Post added 10-17-2014 at 04:12 PM ----------




Gekkotan said:


> I have some Heterophrynus too. Dont know if they are batesii. They are from 2 pregnant females but didnt grow at the same speed. I will see later if I can notice diference in them.  Thanks


Ya, let us know. That sounds like a cool comparison.


----------



## Gekkotan (Oct 18, 2014)

MrCrackerpants said:


> You bet
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-17-2014 at 04:12 PM ----------
> 
> ...


Just checked out and none of my Heterophrynus has larger pedipalps like yours. A diferent species for sure. Now comes the problem in have then sexed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Oct 18, 2014)

Gekkotan said:


> Just checked out and none of my Heterophrynus has larger pedipalps like yours. A diferent species for sure. Now comes the problem in have then sexed
> View attachment 130931


Where did you get them from? The seller was not sure what species they are? I just sex mine when they reach adulthood based on their sexual dimorphism.


----------



## JohnDapiaoen (Oct 18, 2014)

Gekkotan said:


> Just checked out and none of my Heterophrynus has larger pedipalps like yours. A diferent species for sure. Now comes the problem in have then sexed
> View attachment 130931


I highly suspect these are _Acanthophrynus coronatus_. If I'm right then you have a beautiful amblypygid in your hands.

-JohnD.


----------



## schmiggle (Oct 18, 2014)

MrCrackerpants said:


> I have kept the females together and not had any issues. I have had a hard time keeping more than one male in an enclosure. After a while (even with babies) there seems to be a time when there are a good number of females left and only one male. I have never seen a male kill a male but I am assuming this is what happens. I do not have any pictures of the enclosure right now. Sorry about that...
> 
> According to this source, _Heterophrynus batesii_ are a social species, so males probably wouldn't kill each other, either.
> 
> http://www.researchgate.net/publica...ypygi_Phrynidae)_in_Eastern_Amazonian_Ecuador


----------



## Gekkotan (Oct 19, 2014)

MrCrackerpants, I collected them myself near the Bolivian-Brazil border. Here are pictures of what I think its a male and the two pregnant females collected.



JohnD, I hope these pictures may help, but they are quite big. I am pretty sure they are Heterophrynus.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JohnDapiaoen (Oct 19, 2014)

Gekkotan said:


> JohnD, I hope these pictures may help, but they are quite big. I am pretty sure they are Heterophrynus.


...stumped. 

 I remembered post #11 of this thread http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?99682-info-Acanthophrynus-coronatus and thought it looked strikingly similar to your amblypygids. But seeing the adults smashed that idea lol.



-JohnD.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ambly (Oct 20, 2014)

wow, those are great looking - both to the OP and Gekkotan.  They look a whole lot different than young H. batesii. 

I am shocked you keep all those Heterophrynus together!  That is awesome.  What is your setup like?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gekkotan (Oct 21, 2014)

Well, as they are still youngs, I keep them in delicups, with vermiculite in the bottom and cardboards. They are in groups of 3-6. I keep the delicups inside my incubator, with no light and no ventilation as I know they do occur inside caves too. I had a few deaths. Some due to a travel I did and some canibalized others who had molted and before, when I tryied to keep them in cups with some holes and it get too dry. I heard about batesii can be kept together until adulthood. Then, females can be kept together, but males will start to fight. In my experiment, this is true until now and until food is plenty avaliable.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Oct 21, 2014)

I keep my Heterophrynus batesii in big plastic totes with a few inches of moist coir and cork bark slabs. I also have jungle micropods and giant springtails with them. I mist twice a week and have minimal ventilation. I feed them red runners.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Dec 9, 2014)

UPDATE: I now have three females with egg sacs and none have hatched yet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pannaking22 (Dec 10, 2014)

Gotta love the waiting game lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Dec 16, 2014)

pannaking22 said:


> Gotta love the waiting game lol


lol...ya. I started with 10 juveniles and another one died this week. I now have 7 remaining and decides to split the group into 2 big enclosures with 3 in one and 4 in the other.


----------



## pannaking22 (Dec 16, 2014)

MrCrackerpants said:


> lol...ya. I started with 10 juveniles and another one died this week. I now have 7 remaining and decides to split the group into 2 big enclosures with 3 in one and 4 in the other.


Aw, I'm sorry to hear that!  Probably a good idea to split them up then just in case.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Dec 19, 2014)

pannaking22 said:


> Aw, I'm sorry to hear that!  Probably a good idea to split them up then just in case.


Thanks! I lost another one yesterday. I am not sure what is going on. Now I have two enclosures with 3 each but still have a few females with sacs and a few about to pop. 

On a related note, I have been doing ongoing "experiments" with Damon diadema (Tanzanian Tailless Whip Scorpion). I raised one sac all together and one sac with every individual isolated and the number that made it to adulthood were the same. Both sac groups were small at 14 and 15. I had 4 make it to adulthood in both groups. Not a lot made it to adulthood. Maybe I am doing something wrong but their care (as I understand it) is pretty simple. I have even gotten tons of babies over the years. Weird...What is also interesting is 6 years ago I bought a group of 5 sub adult Damon diadema (Tanzanian Tailless Whip Scorpion). I had 4 make it adulthood and only one was a male. The 3 females all had multiple sacs and I sold most of the babies. The females have since died but the male is STILL alive. His name is "Vlad the Impaler".


----------



## fuzzyavics72 (Dec 19, 2014)

Weird.... all of my amblypgid maje it to adulthood and very seldomly do I lose any of them. They're super hardy. Maybe bad gentics... if you're successful with producing offspring please let me know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wizentrop (Dec 20, 2014)

I must say so myself, 4 surviving out of 14 is a very high mortality rate. They should not die so easily unless something is wrong. The main problems I see with juveniles are some form of fatal mycosis and refusal to feed.  
Damon are a bit less forgiving in my opinion and as juveniles tend to die more often than, let's say, Euphrynichus or any member of Phrynidae.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Jan 1, 2015)

wizentrop said:


> I must say so myself, 4 surviving out of 14 is a very high mortality rate. They should not die so easily unless something is wrong. The main problems I see with juveniles are some form of fatal mycosis and refusal to feed.
> Damon are a bit less forgiving in my opinion and as juveniles tend to die more often than, let's say, Euphrynichus or any member of Phrynidae.


Yes, I agree. It is a high mortality rate. A few died of mycosis.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Jan 9, 2015)

I thought you said you had six above, not four. I've lost some in molts and a few to crickets and cannibalism but never mycosis and they are in glass boxes with no holes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Feb 24, 2015)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> I thought you said you had six above, not four. I've lost some in molts and a few to crickets and cannibalism but never mycosis and they are in glass boxes with no holes.


I was referring to four Damon diadema. All of my female Heterophrynus batesii (Giant Peruvian Tailless Whip Scorpion) either eat or dropped their sacs. 

Of the 10 I bought from you, I have 5 females and 1 male left. Any suggestions?


----------



## Ambly (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm no expert, but I get the impression the words "social" or "communal" are thrown around a bit loosely regarding amblypygi as a whole from the lit I've read and folks I've talked to.   I've read many if not most species are solitary and show aggression towards one another.  Each species is different.

H. batesii has been told to aggregate in the wild by some reliable lit, occupying large tree buttresses in small groups.  Perhaps the density is just to high and they are unable to properly respect each others space/territory?  Either way, sad to hear.  Though it had no mate, my female made and later ate a broodsac.  I hope your losses come to an end - they are beautiful.  Let us know how it goes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pannaking22 (Feb 25, 2015)

Bummer, sorry to hear that


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Feb 25, 2015)

Ambly said:


> I'm no expert, but I get the impression the words "social" or "communal" are thrown around a bit loosely regarding amblypygi as a whole from the lit I've read and folks I've talked to.   I've read many if not most species are solitary and show aggression towards one another.  Each species is different.
> 
> H. batesii has been told to aggregate in the wild by some reliable lit, occupying large tree buttresses in small groups.  Perhaps the density is just to high and they are unable to properly respect each others space/territory?  Either way, sad to hear.  Though it had no mate, my female made and later ate a broodsac.  I hope your losses come to an end - they are beautiful.  Let us know how it goes.


All good points... 

---------- Post added 02-25-2015 at 02:23 PM ----------




pannaking22 said:


> Bummer, sorry to hear that


Thanks! I am confident I will  get a good sac from this group in the future. I am going to add an enclosure or two to the group so they have a little more room. I am thankful that I still have a male and some females. They are really cool but I am surprised how small they are. I thought they would be much thicker (like my Damon) and bigger by now. I know they will thicken up and get bigger as they age.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Aug 26, 2015)

Finally!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## wizentrop (Aug 26, 2015)

Congrats! You must feel very proud!
Nice number of offsprings too.

May I ask what is the size of your female? The reason I am asking is that I have several females with sacs. They are 100% H. batesii, but they have much longer pedipalps than those of the one seen here. Like, much much longer.


----------



## Hisserdude (Aug 26, 2015)

Very nice!  I love how these guys look, very primitive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Aug 26, 2015)

wizentrop: Thanks!  I am not exactly sure of her size but she is very small. My three other females are also very small. They have all had multiple sacs and have dropped them. This is my first female to have babies. All of the females have been kept at 72-75 F, in high humidity, always with a water dish (not sure if they use it) and get food very often.

Hisserdude: Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tarcan (Aug 27, 2015)

congratulations this is great


----------



## pannaking22 (Aug 27, 2015)

Congrats on the little ones! Hope they start growing up nicely for you (and your other females have successful births)!


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks tarcan and pannaking22!


----------



## JohnDapiaoen (Aug 31, 2015)

Awesome!! was that one isolated or are they still set up communally?

-JohnD.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aquarimax (Aug 31, 2015)

MrCrackerpants said:


> You are welcome. Yes, I have giant spring tails, Trichorhina tomentosa (Dwarf White Sow Bug) and Jungle Micropod Sow Bug.


Good to know...I have Sinella curviseta springtails as a cleanup crew for my juvenile Damon diadema. I haven't put any isopods with them, worried that they might attack recently molted whiplings, but if you haven't encountered any problems, I probably wouldn't either. I guess it helps that they molt quite a distance from the ground...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Aug 31, 2015)

JohnDapiaoen said:


> Awesome!! was that one isolated or are they still set up communally?
> 
> -JohnD.


They are still communal (2 females and 1 male).


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Sep 7, 2015)

I don't know why many of the broods do not work out but the 2nd and 3rd broods (of a female) are usually many times more likely to succeed than the first.It's almost like the first is a test run. You might have a huge pile of babies in a year. Also, I'm currently down to one adult male but that's my fault.

Reactions: Like 1 | Clarification Please 1


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Sep 8, 2015)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> I don't know why many of the broods do not work out but the 2nd and 3rd broods (of a female) are usually many times more likely to succeed than the first.It's almost like the first is a test run. You might have a huge pile of babies in a year. Also, I'm currently down to one adult male but that's my fault.


Thanks, Orin. Good to know.


----------



## JohnDapiaoen (Sep 8, 2015)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> I don't know why many of the broods do not work out but the 2nd and 3rd broods (of a female) are usually many times more likely to succeed than the first.It's almost like the first is a test run. You might have a huge pile of babies in a year. Also, I'm currently down to one adult male but that's my fault.


Well I'm relieved had my biggest female drop a sad looking small sac and abandon it, I thought the conditions were unfavorable or something...

-JohnD.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Sep 19, 2015)

I wonder if we accidentally force them to breed early in captivity and in nature there is a mechanism in their social behavior that tends to prevent it. I know when I used to see wild-caught Damon the females were always full size but in captivity it is easy to make them breed when they are pretty tiny. Damon aren't as bad in throwing the first broodsac but if they're too small the broodsac often gets tossed. My Heterophrynus females that had young in the last few months mostly threw their sacs the year before. None threw sacs this time though one brood had high mortallity on the molt from first to second instar. You should wait till they molt before trying to breed them again.

"Anyone who says whipspiders are not social lacks basic knowledge of social creatures and of Amblypygi. Ants kill their sisters at the first sign of starvation."

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Sep 20, 2015)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> I wonder if we accidentally force them to breed early in captivity and in nature there is a mechanism in their social behavior that tends to prevent it. I know when I used to see wild-caught Damon the females were always full size but in captivity it is easy to make them breed when they are pretty tiny. Damon aren't as bad in throwing the first broodsac but if they're too small the broodsac often gets tossed. My Heterophrynus females that had young in the last few months mostly threw their sacs the year before. None threw sacs this time though one brood had high mortallity on the molt from first to second instar. You should wait till they molt before trying to breed them again.
> 
> "Anyone who says whipspiders are not social lacks basic knowledge of social creatures and of Amblypygi. Ants kill their sisters at the first sign of starvation."


Thanks for all this great information. I will definitely wait till they molt till I breed them again.


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Jan 13, 2016)

UPDATE: My babies have reached 2nd instar. They are with Mom. I threw in a roach for Mom and one of the babies immediately grabbed it and started eating it. The roach was 2 times the length of the babies body. Needless to say, I was surprised!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pannaking22 (Jan 13, 2016)

MrCrackerpants said:


> UPDATE: My babies have reached 2nd instar. They are with Mom. I threw in a roach for Mom and one of the babies immediately grabbed it and started eating it. The roach was 2 times the length of the babies body. Needless to say, I was surprised!


Glad to hear that they're doing well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wizentrop (Jan 13, 2016)

That actually does not surprise me at all. H. batesii are among the easiest to feed IMO, they are just so responsive!
Really one of the best species of Amblypygi out there. Glad your babies are feeling well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks! Yes, they are great species of Amblypygi.


----------



## The Snark (Jan 13, 2016)

For crying out loud! When are we going to get some more pictures of the tykes??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Jan 14, 2016)

The Snark said:


> For crying out loud! When are we going to get some more pictures of the tykes??



lol...I am not sure. I will try and get some pictures. lol


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Mar 14, 2016)

I was housing my mature male (for breeding purposes) with my mature female and he molted. I found her eating him.  I am assuming I should have kept his with her for a shorter time and then moved him out. This would decrease the possibility that he would molt while with her. Any other suggestions?


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Jun 25, 2016)



Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Jun 25, 2016)

I have been feeding my Heterophrynus batesii (Giant Peruvian Tailless Whip Scorpion) red runners and crickets. I decided to try Blaptica dubia (Guyana Spotted Roach) nymphs and the Heterophrynus batesii would not touch them.

Has anyone had this experience with  Heterophrynus batesii not eating Blaptica dubia?

What are some other types of roaches that your Heterophrynus batesii have eaten?

Thanks!!


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Jun 25, 2016)

MrCrackerpants said:


> I was housing my mature male (for breeding purposes) with my mature female and he molted. I found her eating him.  I am assuming I should have kept his with her for a shorter time and then moved him out. This would decrease the possibility that he would molt while with her. Any other suggestions?


I've tried to put young adult males with big monster fat females a few times and they pretty much eat the male straight away, no molt needed. I realize now the first time wasn't a fluke.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ranitomeya (Jun 25, 2016)

In my experience, dubia are generally too inactive to be easily picked up as prey and are a bit tougher for whip scorpions to handle due to their thicker exoskeleton and wider bodies. Their tendency flatten against surfaces and to burrow into substrate and hide also doesn't help at all. I have similar experiences--I can toss in some red runners and their higher activity gets my whip scorpions on them pretty quickly while the dubia are ignored until I remove them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wizentrop (Jun 25, 2016)

I have a slightly different experience with H. batesii. They will eat anything that does not burrow, and size does not seem to matter too much. Crickets? sure. Caterpillars? you bet. But lately I have been experimenting with mealworm pupae and roaches. I give both a light crush with tweezers (this is especially important to prevent some glass-climbing roaches from escaping), the whip spiders are attracted to the wounded insects, and grab them (even *gently* grab them, I'd say). 

I any case it seems that they prefer adult roaches as opposed to nymphs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Jun 25, 2016)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> I've tried to put young adult males with big monster fat females a few times and they pretty much eat the male straight away, no molt needed. I realize now the first time wasn't a fluke.


OK. That is REALLY good to know, Orin. So you wait till the males have molted a few times and are pretty good size or do you need to wait till the males are the same size at the females (i.e., big monster fat male)?  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Jun 25, 2016)

wizentrop said:


> I have a slightly different experience with H. batesii. They will eat anything that does not burrow, and size does not seem to matter too much. Crickets? sure. Caterpillars? you bet. But lately I have been experimenting with mealworm pupae and roaches. I give both a light crush with tweezers (this is especially important to prevent some glass-climbing roaches from escaping), the whip spiders are attracted to the wounded insects, and grab them (even *gently* grab them, I'd say).
> 
> I any case it seems that they prefer adult roaches as opposed to nymphs.


Interesting...so you give a light crush to dubia roaches and then they eat them? What species of roaches have you gotten them to eat? Thanks!


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Jun 25, 2016)

Ranitomeya said:


> In my experience, dubia are generally too inactive to be easily picked up as prey and are a bit tougher for whip scorpions to handle due to their thicker exoskeleton and wider bodies. Their tendency flatten against surfaces and to burrow into substrate and hide also doesn't help at all. I have similar experiences--I can toss in some red runners and their higher activity gets my whip scorpions on them pretty quickly while the dubia are ignored until I remove them.


Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## wizentrop (Jun 25, 2016)

MrCrackerpants said:


> so you give a light crush to dubia roaches and then they eat them? What species of roaches have you gotten them to eat?


I do not have dubia roaches, but it works with Panchlora and Parcoblatta. True, these are the soft active species that whip spiders will go after anyway. But what I am suggesting is that they go after inactive prey as well. It really is amazing to see them lifting beetle pupae. Those pupae have a hard exoskeleton!


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Jun 25, 2016)

wizentrop said:


> I do not have dubia roaches, but it works with Panchlora and Parcoblatta. True, these are the soft active species that whip spiders will go after anyway. But what I am suggesting is that they go after inactive prey as well. It really is amazing to see them lifting beetle pupae. Those pupae have a hard exoskeleton!


Ok. That makes sense...Thanks for the clarification! 

I will try those species.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Jun 26, 2016)

MrCrackerpants said:


> OK. That is REALLY good to know, Orin. So you wait till the males have molted a few times and are pretty good size or do you need to wait till the males are the same size at the females (i.e., big monster fat male)?  Thanks in advance!!


The males mated with other smaller females before being eaten by the big females. I'd say if they're not close in size don't try it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Jun 26, 2016)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> The males mated with other smaller females before being eaten by the big females. I'd say if they're not close in size don't try it.


OK. Thanks for the clarification and the advise.


----------



## pannaking22 (May 9, 2018)

@MrCrackerpants any updates with these?


----------



## 21Grams (May 10, 2018)

I'm curious too. Of all the species I've kept over the years I would kill for another Heterophrynus Batesii.


----------



## KevinsWither (May 16, 2018)

That's amazing!


----------

